

Netflix Streamed 19,500,000 Terabytes Of Video In The 1st Quarter of 2014 - SuperKlaus
http://www.cordcuttersnews.com/netflix-streamed-19500000-terabytes-of-video-in-the-1st-quarter-of-2014/

======
tachion
And a lot of that, suprisingly, using FreeBSD instead of Linux or Windows, as
can be seen on recent presentation from MeetBSD California:
[http://www.slideshare.net/iXsystems/scott-long-netflix-
updat...](http://www.slideshare.net/iXsystems/scott-long-netflix-update)

~~~
psgbg
There will be a video? I would love to see that.

------
JoeAltmaier
I wonder what the capacity of the internet WAS in the 1st quarter? We hear
about what fraction of traffic is this-and-that; but where are we regarding
total available bandwidth?

